# Ski Swaps - November 2005 - New England



## billski (Nov 5, 2005)

I put this together for my ski club.  I thought you might want to see it in a consolidated form.  Most are this weekend.


You missed a lot of the early fall swaps, but there are still a few to be had:



V

MA Williamstown, MA (Friday, November 4, 2005) - Pine Cobble's Annual Ski & Skate Sale, a Berkshire county tradition, will be held at the Pine Cobble School in Williamstown today from 3:00 to 8:00 p.m., and again from 10 a.m. until 2 p.m. tomorrow.

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/welcome2.htm

http://news.alpinezone.com/6206/





V

VT - Cochran's Ski sale.  This is not

only the best ski sale/swap in Northern Vermont but it also supports the

Cochran's Ski Club.  The sale is this weekend, November 5 & 6, at the

Camels Hump Middle School in Richmond, VT. Doors open at 8 a.m. on

Saturday and 10 a.m. on Sunday.  Consignment drop-off is Friday from

6-8:30 p.m. For information call 802-879-8980.  

http://www.cochranskiarea.com/index.htm#Skisale



V.

CT - Annual Ski Patrol Ski Swap – Ski Sundown
Date of Event: 11/04/2005 to 11/06/2005 
Sale of new and used ski/snowboard equipment and clothing. 
Swap Hours: Friday, 4pm - 9pm; Saturday, 10am - 9pm; Sunday, 10am - 4pm. 
Cash or personal check with ID is acceptable. No credit/debit cards accepted. Used equipment may be dropped off between 4pm and 9pm on Friday and 10am and 2pm on Saturday only. Ski Patrol staff are on hand to assist with pricing of equipment, equipment selection and answering any technical questions about equipment, such as sizing. Ski Patrol collects 20% commission on all sales. 

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?section=&action=detail&id=130



V

NH – Mt. Sunapee

Nov. 19: Mount Sunapee Area Ski Club Annual Ski Swap - Spruce Lodge, 9am - 1pm



V.

NH Gunstock Ski Club Ski Swap: Nov. 5.

www.gunstock.com



V          

NH 

Saturday Nov.5  Putnam's Ski and Snowboard Shop

 2998 Lafayette  Rd. (Route 1), Portsmouth, N.H.  Tent open from 9 to 5.



V

VT Ski Swap at Middlebury Union High: Nov. 12.

Middlebury Snow Bowl (802-388-4356; www.middlebury.edu/~snowbowl),



V

VT Stratton Mountain School Swap: Nov. 25 and 26.

Stratton Mountain Resort (1-800-STRATTON; www.stratton.com



--- CROSS-COUNTRY ---

X.

NH - Jackson Ski Touring Foundation

Annual Ski Swap/Sale Nov 12

Jackson, New Hampshire  

http://www.jacksonxc.org/



X - Nordic Ski Swap and Sale at Jackson Ski Touring

November 12

http://www.mtwashingtonvalley.org/jackson/





X

NH - Windblown

On the first Saturday of December from 9 a.m. to 11 a.m. we hold a Ski Swap where we sell our used equipment. Anyone may sell their own gear at the Ski Swap by paying us 15% of the sales price. We often have used gear for sale throughout the season.

New Ipswich, New Hampshire 603-878-2869 http://www.windblownxc.com









______________
Bill Tarkulich
 “Ski Cheap or Die”


----------



## teachski (Nov 5, 2005)

I'd like to add, for those who can not make these swaps, a later one.

Saturday, December 3, 2005 at Pine Ridge Snow Park in Barre, MA to benefit the Ski Patrol.

Thanks,
Laurie

P.S.  If you, or anyone you know is a patroller who can give me one shift (ESP Thursday Nights) per week or more, please let me know.  If you are not currently a patroller but are interested also let me know.


----------

